# :: Billet 1.8T Upper Rad Hose 4Y's W/ORB/AN Fittings - GruvenParts.com



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

* THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 

with no thermo switch.

The flimsy plastic OEM 4Y junction located in the upper radiator hose quickly dries out and becomes super brittle. If you look at it wrong, it will snap and leave you stranded. Or worse, turn your high dollar motor into an overheated paperweight. Our *BILLET ALUMINUM* version is made from CNC'd 6061-T651 aircraft grade aluminum. Our version is also machined to accept ORB (o-ring boss) to Nipple as well as -AN to ORB fittings for each of the 4 ports. This will allow owners to use the factory hoses, or switch to complete -AN hoses for the holy grail of all cooling systems! Each fitting is supplied with the appropriate viton O-ring on the ORB end. The ports are sized as follows :

Upper (reservoir return) : -4AN
Lower (oil cooler outlet) : -8AN
Left /Right Main Radiator outlets : -16AN 

Customers may choose to order this part as the main body only (with no fittings), OR, with ORB to Nipple adapters pre-installed in each port. Please note the parts will be shipped unassembled - you can use a pair of channel locks with tape or other insulation to tighten down the fittings.

* This Part Fits* :
VW Golf/Jetta/New Beetle with 1.8T / 1.9TDI, 2.0 1999-2012 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Audi TT 1.8T 2000-2006 with upper radiator hose with 4Y adapter P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

Applicable Engine Types :
AEG, AVH, AZG, AWG, AWW, AVH, BEV, AWP, BEW, “CND” + BEW, ALH, ATC, AWP, AMU

Please *READ THE SPECIAL NOTES !!*

*** SPECIAL NOTE REGARDING FITTINGS ** *
The fittings and ports are machined by GruvenParts.com specifically to fit the vehicle radiator hose. They match the OEM length and diameter, and thus will not cause the fitting to kink the OEM hoses. The ports adhere to the SAE specifications in all regards with the exception of length, which has been shortened. This was necessary due to the tight space constraints, which this part fits into. 

This means that customers wanting to utilize -AN hoses rather than the OEM rubber hoses will need to use -AN to ORB adapters, in which the ORB side has been shortened to fit correctly into this machined part. 

GruvenParts.com will supply ORB to nipple adapters initially. We can also make the 
-AN to ORB adapters for this part if 10 people request them. You could also take a standard -AN to ORB adapter and machine the ORB end slightly to accommodate the shorter port on this part.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

bump for 1.8T Billet ! 



www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Up for NB parts  

www.GruvenParts.com 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The other constant fail parts on the 1.8T; are the two coolant flanges and the water pipe on the front of the block. Have you ever considered making some superior metal replacements, for those parts as well? I have had my 2002; since new, I cannot tell you... how many of those parts I have had to replace (I think, I have lost count at this point). It really gets old fast; how about a affordable solution for those other plastic parts that fail all the time? The VW scene's often heard rumor; is that the plastic oem VW uses, are biodegradable and thus deteriorate so badly.... do you know why the plastic fails so often? Needless, to say; metal should be where these horrible plastics now reside! How about it; gruvenparts?  


Look at this thread; at one of the coolant flanges, for inspiration!  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6091695-Custom-aluminium-coolant-flange-2 

Another area; that could use a aftermarket solution; the hoses on the secondary air injection system, these constantly fail and i have to keep replacing them or as I am doing now, a temporary fix with wound electrical tape. :facepalm: I was thinking of fabbing; some sort of nylon braided hose and reusing the stock ends, a more durable solution is needed. While, I realize; many are "delete crazy", on many things in the 1.8T engine compartment.... there are those of us, who continue to maintain their emission control systems on our cars as well. There is a demand and we need a solution for all of these crumbling plastics in our aging mark iv cars! As noted in the thread above; many of us, are just not getting the solutions we need, the more creative... seem to be making their own fabbed solutions. Unfortunately; not everyone has the time, materials, skill or tooling, to be able to make these parts. I realize there are business considerations involved (it has to be cost effective enough to produce and then you have to be able to price it, so that people will purchase them); you have to make money, just know... there is a demand out there for many other parts. I realize; I'm probably, not telling you anything you don't already know! Thanks for listening to my rant!


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com Pre-Order Page for VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ*


*MKIV 1.8T Golf/Jetta and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Fitting!*

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the pre-release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe to replace the plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

Here is another one you guys wanted and we're in process of building it - 

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


*Pre-Order Note*
This is a Pre-Order, the parts will be completed by end of September 2013. We are filling orders now and will send these out on 1st come 1st serve basis. We will initially run 20 pieces. If more people want them, we will machine a 2nd batch. Those who pre-order get theirs 1st.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel*

*A Billet Replacement for the Dreaded 1.8T Dipstick Funnel Has Arrived !! *

This one is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. 

This part replaces OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) on the following vehicles :

MK1 Audi TT 1.8T, MKIV Golf 1.8T, MKIV Jetta 1.8T, and New Beetle 1.8T

Be sure to check your OEM part number to verify it is 06A-103-663B as VW and Audi have made several variations of the worthless orange dipstick tube. 

* Forget about ever breaking your 1.8T dipstick tube again !! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*VR6 Billet Aux Water Pump Bracket – All VR6*

This part replaces the useless rubber donut OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) that does a poor job supporting your PRICEY auxiliary water pump, and related PRICEY hoses. The OEM rubber donut allows the weight of the pump and hoses to sag, causing stress which can lead to pump and hose failure. Our billet version is the way VW should of designed it to begin with and locks the pump and hoses tight! On or off track, this part will secure the aux pump and prevent pump and hose failure. 

Replaces OEM P/N 035-959-209E (035959209E) common to the following vehicles - 

Corrado - all VR6
Eos - 2007 + 3.2L VR6
Eurovan - All VR6
R32 - 2004
Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon - 1993-2007 All VR6
Passat - 1992-2005 - All VR6 and V8
Phaeton - 2004-2007 6L V12
Touareg - 2003 on 3.2L VR6


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

New products coming soon, follow us on facebook for details and coupons! There is a great deal just posted today on there now, go check it out  Make sure to like us so you are kept up to date on all that is happening at GruvenParts.com




https://www.facebook.com/GruvenParts




:beer::beer::beer:

www.GruvenParts.com


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

In stock and ready to ship !!





GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*
> 
> * THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

* NOW IN STOCK !!! *

Here is another one you guys wanted and we delivered on our promise to make it !

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ. 

The OEM plastic Y connector used in this hose has an important task : it connects the coolant reservoir outlet to the turbocharger, with a 3rd connection for the inlet coolant supply. However, due to its location near the turbocharger and hot exhaust manifold, the plastic fitting within the hose quickly dries out and snaps. Just because its a small fitting doesn't mean it wont cause big problems. When it breaks, your engine will experience rapid loss of coolant which can turn your screaming 1.8T into a paperweight.

The GruvenParts.com billet 1.8T Y Pipe is machined from *Aircraft grade stainless steel*, precision bent on a CNC tube bender, then precision welded and pressure tested. You could park the car on this one and it will not break !

This billet 1.8T Y Pipe is intended to replace the plastic Y fitting in hose OEM P/N 1J0-122-109AQ on the following vehicles :

All VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T
All Audi TT MK1 1.8T

Please check your OEM P/N to ensure your vehicle uses P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ) before ordering.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Cyber Monday coupon Code : Gruven*

10% off 

www.GruvenParts.com 

all day !!



:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*
> 
> * THIS PART IS NOW IN STOCK !!! *
> 
> ...


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

These are coming back in stock in February ! Accepting pre-orders now.



GruvenParts.com said:


> *Billet Dipstick Funnel*
> 
> *A Billet Replacement for the Dreaded 1.8T Dipstick Funnel Has Arrived !! *
> 
> ...


----------

